

Some 2010 iMacs/MBPs broken with Mountain Lion -- Apple evades - od2m
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3199218?start=360&tstart=0

======
od2m
Been struggling with this issue, lost 10's if not 100's of hours of
productivity time... Just wanted to let others know.

